# A customary comment



## TrifectaScenic (Aug 14, 2009)

I was told that it is customary to start a new conversation when one first joins... I suppose I'm interested in an exchange of information with other TDs and hands who have some sense, and are not in the habit of putting others in harms way.


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome from one TD to another. Glad to have you here. Feel free to look around. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 18, 2009)

I think you'll find Good-Sense and Safety a strong onus here!
Welcome to the Booth. Great to see new members. I know plenty of TDs of the same brainwave.
Checkout the Wiki, it has lots of information on various things and is a great resource.
If you have any questions, or stories, etc feel free to post them in their respective areas of the forums.
And quite importantly feel free to add your comments or advice to any of the topics raised here. I always find it a good thing to get a variety of opinions.


----------

